# Condicional



## NIXRES

¿cómo se traduce al Alemán: " Si tú hubieses venido, yo no me hubiese enfadada contigo"?

DANKE!


----------



## NIXRES

Perdón, error en la frase:

Si tú hubieses venido, yo no me hubiese enfadado contigo.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hola Nixres,

se traduce así:

"Wenn du gekommen wärst, wäre ich nicht böse auf dich gewesen."


----------



## Outsider

Todavía hay un error:



NIXRES said:


> Si tú hubieses venido, yo no me hubiese hubiera/habría enfadado contigo.


----------



## letología

yo escribiría: "wenn du kämest, ärgere ich dich nicht."


----------



## Aurin

letología said:


> yo escribiría: "wenn du kämest, ärgere ich dich nicht."


 
No, eso quiere decir otra cosa:....no te hubiera enfadado


----------



## EvilWillow

starrynightrhone said:


> The correct translation for the conditional in the future (the one you intended) would be:
> 
> "Wenn du kämest, würde ich nicht verärgert sein"
> 
> or more idiomatically:
> 
> "Wenn du kommen würdest, würde ich nicht verärgert sein".


Sorry, but this is bad German.
würde sein *wäre*
also: würde haben *hätte*
The construction _würde + sein/haben_ is sometimes heard in colloquial speech, but it should not be presented to learners of the German language as the preferred translation.


----------



## letología

estoy de acuerdo, pero me instruyó un profesor que no utilizara esa conjugación, ya que está en desuso por la mayoría de la joventud de alemania.  También me gusta utilizar el pasado simple, como hatten, gingen, kamen, usw.


----------

